# Specks



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't understand why you can't shoot specks during the spring ..There are lots of them .I mean come on i cannot find one reason why you shouldn't be able to shoot specks in ND i think it should change and u should be able to.lets here some opinions.. :sniper: ,Bighunter


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

There isnt as many specs as you think......


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

well there should be a limit on them or something ..i mean some travel right in with snows and what about when you flock shoot and drop a speck.I think there should be a limit of 2 or something.. :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

sounds like you did a jump and dropped some specks and now your :******: about it.

Specks are on the decline. If anything should be open is the local honkers in the spring.


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

As PorkChop said, "Speck numbers are on the decline". I think Canada is considering reducing bag limits on them, if they haven't done so already. Besides if you allow specks in the spring what about ducks, there seems to be quite a few of them around?? :eyeroll: 
Maybe just don't flock shoot then you won't have to worry about hitting non-legal species.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i think you need to remember that hunting snows in the spring is a bonus right now! snows have the problem, not the specks.......


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't flock shoot. If you are not sure of your target, don't shoot!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with those above....Specks are on the decline.Provinces in Canada will reduce limit from 5 to 3 for non-res this coming fall.

If you shoot some while jumping flocks of snows.....hopefully the warden will see you do it. :eyeroll:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

You Cant tell me that none of you have flock shot before when u have 10,000 of them sitting right in front of you i do alot because u prettty much have to when there is that many. I havnt shot a speck in the spring i jsut thouhgt i would bring up a talk form on some opinions.To me it seems like there are alot around.

Bighunter :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

this is exactly why you should take up pass shooting and decoying. your never sure of what your shooting on sneaks. :eyeroll:


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

the heck with it Im going black bird hunting their is a butt ton of them around plus I think it would look cock to have a bunch of tweety birds plastered on my trailer. I think I might even come out with my own decoy called the redwing gear :lol: who's with me :sniper: that tundra can take care of its self, its the cars that all the black birds are dumping on that we need to save 8)

:withstupid:


----------



## saskjack (Jan 28, 2006)

From what the C.O. was telling me that the speck limit will be significantly reduced for resident and non-resident hunters alike here in Saskatchewan this fall. Apparently there is a lot of pressure put onto harvesting specks and they are seeing a steady decline in the population, I don't see this as a bad thing either because I enjoy shooting specks, probably the easiest goose to decoy and I want my 7 year old son to be able to harvest specks someday once he is old enough to participate in our hunts. I guess it is a conservation thing so our kids can have a future speck hunt. It makes sense to me but it will be hard to only shoot a couple 2 or 3 as opposed to the 5. That is just my 2 cents

Remember kids are our future conservationists. We have to make sure there is something left to pass on to them.

Later 
Chad


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Bighunter

You brought up a great point. I never jump shoot for just that reason. As hunters it is our responsibility to I D our target before we shoot. You wouldnt herd shoot deer would you. Just look at the video clip some one posted (Ditch whores) I cant believe how some one can be so unresponsible. Mark my words jump shooting will put an end to spring snow. The specks are on a decline and everybody knows that they travel with snows and to many of them are killed when people try to flock shoot. :eyeroll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

For those that dont have the equipment to decoy hunt,or choose not to,pass shooting can be a blast.Before I bought my decoys that is all I did.I tried the sneak hunting.It was way to much work with to little results.Not to mention all of the cripples.I think that Chris had an artical or two on here a while back on how to do it.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Yea now i understand why not to flock shoot. Just listening to you guys.tahnks for the tips and pointers :sniper: Bighunter


----------



## quackstopper (Apr 10, 2006)

If your not sure what you'll hit don't shoot and don't flock shoot either just my 2 cents

quack


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

some time no matter how hard you try, some bird that are out of season will flyinto your guns pattern. It has happened to people I hunt with.

Shot at a snow, killed it and as soon as he pulled the trigger, a pintail flew into the shot. Not his fault, but there was a dead pintail regardless.

How do you avoind it? you cant. the pintail wasnt even in his site, it was 20 yards below the goose when he pulled up to shoot.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I say if you ARE going to jump shoot, scan the field for non legal birds be4 you start the sneak. This could help avoid this problem

Ryan


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

or you could just not jump shoot all together.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

but if you do......!!!! Its just an idea to help solve a problem


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

true


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Not his fault, but there was a dead pintail regardless


.

Try that defense in a court of law!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

djleye said:


> > Not his fault, but there was a dead pintail regardless
> 
> 
> .
> ...


No need to, first off we were the only ones who new about it. second, we take resposability for our actions and own up to our mistakes. We will explain what happened and it the co wants to give out a ticket, so be it, it was not intentional and an honest mistake.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> How do you avoind it? you cant. the pintail wasnt even in his site, it was 20 yards below the goose when he pulled up to shoot.


 If it was 20 yards below the goose it *was in sight*!!!! All you have to do is open your eyes more. I had the same thing happen to me with a pintail this last weekend!!!Did I shoot it! NO because I noticed it was coming in 20 yards below the other geese. So I pulled up on other geese that were flying. They were a little further away but I didn't drop the Pinny. All you have to do is *open your eyes*!!!!

Don't make it out to be a simple accident. True, it was an accident, but IT COULD HAVE BEEN AVOIDED BY KNOWING WHAT IS GOING ON AROUND YOU AT ALL TIMES!

If you don't want to shoot ducks or blacks....know where they are before you shoot!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD FOR YOU MAVERICK, you can see every thing clear thats around you.

this pinner came in from behind the shooter and flaired up into the shot when the guy came out of his blind.

unless you have eyes in the back of your head, you could not see it, heck I was 10 yards next to the guy and didnt see it untell it flaired up into the shot.

So keep your High and mighty Holier than thow attitude to your self. :bowdown:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> GOOD FOR YOU MAVERICK, you can see every thing clear thats around you.
> 
> this pinner came in from behind the shooter and flaired up into the shot when the guy came out of his blind.
> 
> ...


Good reply there Catch22.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
Just remember I wasn't the one who openly admitted to breaking the law here. Oh and the pinny I *didn't* shoot came from behind as well. 
You know what your answer tells me....You weren't paying attention. Now I know for a fact that about 700 geese were shot this last weekend through myself and freinds hunting through out the state and not one of them shot a duck or a speck or anything illegal.

High and mighty alright!!!!Don't forget it!! I am with-in the law!!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

I also am within the law, I didnt shoot the pintail. Nice of you to think I did.

I may not always be within the law, but I am above it most of the time.

Nice work on the 700 birds between you and your friends and friends friends.

I only like to count the birds I shoot, and I'm happy with my 52 birds last weekend. Oh and the coyoties are happy also. It get hard to keep the birds cold when it gets above 60f, the farmer didnt care that we left the pile in the middle of the field.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Where did I say you shot it! I never said that.


> If it was 20 yards below the goose it was in sight!!!! All you have to do is open your eyes more. I had the same thing happen to me with a pintail this last weekend!!!Did I shoot it! NO because I noticed it was coming in 20 yards below the other geese. So I pulled up on other geese that were flying. They were a little further away but I didn't drop the Pinny. All you have to do is open your eyes!!!!
> 
> Don't make it out to be a simple accident. True, it was an accident, but IT COULD HAVE BEEN AVOIDED BY KNOWING WHAT IS GOING ON AROUND YOU AT ALL TIMES!
> 
> If you don't want to shoot ducks or blacks....know where they are before you shoot!


Not there.....


> Good reply there Catch22....
> Just remember I wasn't the one who openly admitted to breaking the law here. Oh and the pinny I didn't shoot came from behind as well.
> You know what your answer tells me....You weren't paying attention. Now I know for a fact that about 700 geese were shot this last weekend through myself and freinds hunting through out the state and not one of them shot a duck or a speck or anything illegal.
> 
> High and mighty alright!!!!Don't forget it!! I am with-in the law!!


Not there either.......
Here's agood question...Did he keep the bird or ditch it?

Let me just say this ....Had a warden seen you shoot the duck, you would have been fined. No one admits they shot it...You all get the fine. One person admits, then it's their fine.



> I only like to count the birds I shoot, and I'm happy with my 52 birds last weekend. Oh and the coyoties are happy also. It get hard to keep the birds cold when it gets above 60f, the farmer didnt care that we left the pile in the middle of the field.


My point was, there were alot of people out hunting and none of them shot any ducks? Coincidence...I think not.......


> the farmer didnt care that we left the pile in the middle of the field


Let me tell you that is just a trashy thing to do!!!All 120 birds we shot were cleaned and processed. NOT BEING HIGH AND MIGHTY! *Just ethical!!!!*


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Anybody that knows me......I'm down...... :withstupid:
Or how about 3 rounds UFC style.....
J/K of coursre....


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

gray F250 with a red Honda 4x in the back. Stop by and say hi, if i get into the birds, you are more than welcome to them.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

One problem....
I'm not quit sure where....In Between is?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

in between the flocks.

this weekend most likely north of jamestown


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

N of Jamestown ehhh.....I wouldn't accedintally shoot any ducks around there. Pretty close to the head quarters.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

iM NOT DUCK HUNTING THIS WEEKEND, ONLY SOB'S


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> accedintally shoot


Never said you were duck hunting!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

I saw that....... :beer:

I'll try and keep the pheasants off my bumber also this weekend.

:bartime:


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Good tilt there... :wink:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

big hunter set up this topic on the speckle belly issue-"why isnt it legal to shoot them" not who did or didnt accidentally shoot a duck

PS-leaving your birds out in the middle of a field just show what kind of sportsman you are-if they start to spoil, leave early and take them to a freezer

:2cents:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Actually Lindberg it all relative banter, if you look at it closer. Change the my word from duck to specks. The fact of the matter is that the numbers for specks/canadian and duck are not strong enough to support the spring season. Anyway you see it, it is still illegal to harvest either in the spring! If you haven't already, you will soon learn that this happens to most threads! 
:beer:


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

there is a reason for the abundance of ducks and gees in the spring rather than the fall. First the fall migration the birds start to migrate from late augest into the begining of sept. and dont stop migrating untell the weather finally pushes them out of the area.

Now in the spring, the birds are in a hurry to get to the breading grounds and are bunched up due to snow and ice cover. Thus you will see an abundance of birds everywhere in the spring.


----------



## quackstopper (Apr 10, 2006)

catch 22" i can't believe how openly unethical you are if you don't want to keep the stuff you shoot or eat it then don't shoot it!!! and shooting a duck in the spring even accidentally is stupid scan the area and look up it ain't to hard to tell a snow from a duck


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

C BROWNDUCK said:


> i think you need to remember that hunting snows in the spring is a bonus right now! snows have the problem, not the specks.......


I agree. The MCP of Greater Whitefronts are on a serious decline. From 1.2 million birds to about 560,000 in the last 5-6 years. A DU Biologists recently told me harvest rates on Specks are up dramaticly which last numbers on record 2003 with 110,611 harvested with highest number on record 1999-145,600.

We had a reduction in our season for the first time in years on last season from 86-72 days and still kept our 2 bird a man daily limit intact.

The DU Biologist also stated that the only way to bring these numbers back up was reduced hunting pressure and warmer spring weather when these birds return to their breeding grounds. The colder weather can cause delayed or ''No breeding'' which can also be part of the declining numbers as well.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 12, 2006)

quackstopper said:


> catch 22" i can't believe how openly unethical you are if you don't want to keep the stuff you shoot or eat it then don't shoot it!!! and shooting a duck in the spring even accidentally is stupid scan the area and look up it ain't to hard to tell a snow from a duck


How ethical are people who lie about their hunting and experiances?

As for shooting a bird that isnt in season, isnt alwasy avoidable. I dint shoot the duck but whitnessed the event, and after the first shot the duck flew straight up into the path of the guys second shot, not his fault.

Now I have shot a juvie speck that was in a flock of snows, no way anyone could ID it as a speck befor picking it up and looking at it. 8 birds fell out of the flock I shot a white snow first an gray juvie snow second and the next gray bird I shot ended up being a juvie speck. not too often do you have these birds mixed in the same line, i see them in different flocks in the same air, or I see a couple snows with a flock of specks, but rare is it when you have a line of snows you have a lone spec in there.

Oh well, you pick the bird up, clean it and be done with it. I'm not going to walk up to the consevation officer and say here, I shot a spec, please take my gun and fine me. But if he/she wanted to check me, I would show them the bird and explain what happened. Honest mistaken of identity and pay the piper. Do something most people in this worl are afraid to, take responcability of your actions.


----------

